# puppy w no black points



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi 
My moms puppy is 3 months old and she has no black points . Her nose, eyes and mouth are pink . My question is will they turn black at her age and is this normal (healthy) ? She is adorable either way my mom lovers she is unique. snowflake is going over for a play date this should be lots of fun.
Crystal


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I think they either have the black points at birth on the nose, paw pads, eyeliner or they don't. Although exposure to the sun will increase the blackness it will not create what is not there to begin with.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i agree with the above statement... if the points are to come in, there should be some sign of them to begin with.
masismo had full points at 8 weeks.... some of mini's were pinkish when i got her at 12.5 weeks, but since have all darkened. 

BUT- having any lack of points doesn't mean the pup is not healthy!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

A Maltese puppy is born with pink nose, lips, eye liner, and pads. As the pup ages they start getting the points. If they have good pigment it starts very early. But with the baby being 3 months I really do not think that she will ever have complete black points. I am going to post a few pics to try and help explain..........

Maltese puppy at birth...









This one is at about a week of age....









At around two weeks......









And last it at around three weeks......









These are not the same puppy. I hope this helps.


And Carrie is totally right. Just because the puppy does not have pigment does not mean she is not healthy.


----------

